# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Loulou recherche fa 01/38/69

## Mi-chien Mi-loup

Loulou, environ 2 ans, X beauceron, a été trouvé en divagation il y a plusieurs mois.
Il errait, abandonné et poursuivis par les badauds depuis au moins 10 jours.
Loulou a été lourdement battu par son ancien détenteur, c'est une certitude.
Totalement traumatisé, il a dû être placé en pension au moment de sa prise en charge.

Loulou a eu la chance de tomber sur des educs au top qui ont fait un boulot de dingue.

Mais il est plus que temps que Loulou sorte de pension (qui en plus est un gouffre financier pour l'asso, qui va avoir de grosses difficultés à s'en remettre).
Loulou a fait d'énormes progrès.
Il est ok congénères femelles.
Pas d'enfant, ni congénères mâles par sécurité.
Pour les chats et nacs, on ne sait pas.

Voici le lien vers son annonce:


https://www.facebook.com/22748374626...3349404446410/

----------

